# Where to purchast straight pin sockets?



## buddman (Jan 18, 2010)

Found someone selling a power compact fixture real cheap...problem is one of the sockets is broken...Want to know how hard it is to replace and where i can purchase one...ty


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are two different types. They aren't the cheapest. Maybe you can find some a bit cheaper.

- CF Rubber Moisture Resistant End Cap -Straight Pin (German style) Price $29.95 each: http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=536
Should you decide to use these moisture resistant ones, be sure to use some 'electrician's grease' otherwise known as dielectric compound so that you can remove the end caps when you want to change bulbs:
http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCQQrQQwAg

- CF Plastic 2G11 Straight Pin Endcap (German Style) Price $4.95 each: http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=551


----------



## buddman (Jan 18, 2010)

ty very much left c


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Sure, you are very welcome.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

eBay

www.ahsupply.com


----------



## ree123 (Jan 10, 2010)

A company in Calif. called Aquatraders sells them in 2 paks also. Just Google them.


----------

